# Kinda cool looking . . . .



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Not much milling going on it seems (except for in Tennessee  ) so I thought I'd put something up. I found this inside a burly looking branch stub back in June. Thought it was pretty unique. 









I named the file "Samurai Dragon" because it looks like a cross of the two in a weird way. 




.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

It doesn't look like that to me. It looks like a heart that was jerked out of a Bison, stretched out to about 16" and the pulmonary artery was severed that leads to the left and right lung. 












 





.
.


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

Well that's an interesting way to look at it, c-man! 

I thought dragon right away too.


----------



## woody woodturner (Jul 9, 2010)

nah looks like a bat got caught in a wind storm and got squashed between two trees:thumbsup:


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

cabinetman said:


> It doesn't look like that to me. It looks like a heart that was jerked out of a Bison, stretched out to about 16" and the pulmonary artery was severed that leads to the left and right lung.


Now that you bring it to my attention I can see it clearly, of course. I guess I didn't recognize it because we like our Bison Heart Jerky thick, so only stretch them to about 10". 

[I bet Bison heart is probably bigger than 16" already.]







.


----------



## junkhound (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm not sure what to make of it. But let me finish this bottle of
"Port and Polish" the truck and I'll let you know.:yes:

junkhound


----------



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

I see a butterfly floating across a flowery meadow.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

cabinetman said:


> It doesn't look like that to me. It looks like a heart that was jerked out of a Bison, stretched out to about 16" and the pulmonary artery was severed that leads to the left and right lung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your as crazy as they come Cman.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Wiley Coyote!.....sorta


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

rrbrown said:


> Your as crazy as they come Cman.


I resent that remark. I've worked hard for that title and you award it to him so nonchalantly, over a single Bison heart remark. I guess I have been acting a little sane lately though. I'll work on it. 





.


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

TexasTimbers said:


> I resent that remark. I've worked hard for that title and you award it to him so nonchalantly, over a single Bison heart remark. I guess I have been acting a little sane lately though. I'll work on it.
> .


That's what happens when your not working out in 100 degree Texas heat. Best get back out logging in that FBE patch and let that humidity and lack of wind make up for it :shifty:. You will be seeing things again in no time :thumbsup:


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I see a bat. Nevertheless what we see, that's some cool looking stuff!


----------



## Fishbucket (Aug 18, 2010)

Whatcha gonna do withit?


----------



## cody.sheridan-2008 (May 23, 2010)

Fishbucket said:


> Whatcha gonna do withit?


 :stupid:<Sorry the best I could find.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

cabinetman said:


> It doesn't look like that to me. It looks like a heart that was jerked out of a Bison, stretched out to about 16" and the pulmonary artery was severed that leads to the left and right lung.


 
hmmmmmmmm, somebody has issues. :laughing:


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Fishbucket said:


> Whatcha gonna do withit?


I don't know if I still have it, but I don't remember selling it either. If you're interested in it I'll keep an eye peeled for it. 






.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Mizer said:


> I see a butterfly floating across a flowery meadow.


Uh huh, with sunshine and crimson daffodils. 





.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

TexasTimbers said:


> Uh huh, with sunshine and crimson daffodils.




Two daffy dills walk into a bar...:laughing:












 





.
.


----------

